# Falken AT vs. Cooper AT3



## ctd (Jan 12, 2013)

Looking for a good riding, fairly aggressive, decent priced all terrain tire in 265/75/16. These two were suggested to me by local tire stores. I can get the Falken Wild Peak AT for $535 drive out on a special or the Cooper Discoverer AT3 for $580 drive out. Which of these are the better tire for both on and off road? Any other suggestions in this price range? Thanks in advance!


----------



## triple play (Jan 12, 2013)

I only got 23,000 out of a set of the  wild peaks. Never again.


----------



## ctd (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks for the review! Anyone else?


----------



## MonroeTaco (Jan 14, 2013)

I looked at both of those along with Hankook Dynapro ATM. I heard bad reviews of the Wild Peaks turning into slicks within 20K miles. The outer siping is shallower than the centers, and wear out. I went with the Hankooks and really like them.


----------



## MonroeTaco (Jan 14, 2013)

This was supposedly less than 20K on a Tacoma.


----------



## triple play (Jan 14, 2013)

The tire store kept mine over inflated(for what I like anyway) and they wore out in the middle. I did get a great deal on a set of Michelins after that though.


----------



## ctd (Jan 14, 2013)

How much were the Hankook? I got 75k on a set on my company F150. I'm trying to stay close to $500.


----------



## ribber (Jan 14, 2013)

go with the coopers. i've heard good things about them.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Jan 14, 2013)

I have the Cooper Discoverer AT3 with 10,000 miles on them and you can barely tell. Looks like they will give 50,000 miles easily. As for their offroad capability, I have not been stuck with them yet and I only had to put in 4wheel drive one time. Overall I think they are a great tire, we will see once I get another 10,000-15,000 miles on them.


----------



## yaknfish (Jan 14, 2013)

I've got the Coopers on a Rodeo. They replaced a set of Firestone Destination LE's that went about 45K. The Coopers look better, IMO.They ride a little bit firmer, more controlled, not as "balloon like" as the Destinations. Although the tread is quite aggressive looking, they ride surprisingly quiet. No real report off road except gravel roads; obviously OK. I only have 10K on 'em, so no report on mileage either, but they show no wear yet. I like 'em so far.


----------



## Lick Skillet (Jan 14, 2013)

Go with the Coopers you wont be disappointed. Plus they are made in the U.S.


----------



## MonroeTaco (Jan 15, 2013)

ctd said:


> How much were the Hankook? I got 75k on a set on my company F150. I'm trying to stay close to $500.



I paid $800 total with installation and extended road hazard warranty. 265/70/17.


----------



## jesnic (Jan 15, 2013)

I have the AT3 tires on both of my diesel trucks. Great tires. Ride nice on the road, no road noise and work really well in South Ga. clay and gumbo.


----------



## ctd (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks guys! I found a place to get the AT3's for $575 out the door. I don't think I can beat that. Anything close that will perform that well both on and off road?


----------



## yaknfish (Jan 15, 2013)

Buy 'em. Quit shopping.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 19, 2013)

I have cooper AT3's on my dually and they are wearing like steel.  I usually have a 7000lb goosenecy enclosed trailer hooked up with an extra 2000 lbs of pin weight on the truck.


----------



## 93f1fiddy (Feb 3, 2013)

MonroeTaco said:


> This was supposedly less than 20K on a Tacoma.



I have those on a 4runner with 15k and they still look new. So i dont think thats 20k on them.


----------



## one_shot (Feb 7, 2013)

I have AT3s, they are a good riding tire.


----------

